# Anfield mess!



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Can someone please show "woy" the door or at least buy him a one way ticket back to fulham! :x I knew he was bad but I never expected him to completely destroy the club so soon into the season! I would personally welcome back Rafa and his Spanish innuendoes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

The players are crap.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

It was failing before Roy joined in the fun. I agree though, a new manager and of course some decent players wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Let kenny take over,thats my opinion, for what its worth, he was the last decent manager the club had


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Fair point there are some shocking players which hodgson has brought in but I think he's too short on ideas and a growing player revolt and transfer gossips from the likes of Torres is causing alarm in the ranks. Surely it's time now to get rid an stabilise the rot.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

He is supposed to be interested in Routledge :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Individually there is some very skilled players there, but they dont seem to be able to link up. Anytime ive saw them this season they look a lot better when they play the majority of youngsters. 
I think they rely on Gerrard and Torres too much, most people see them as the saviours but Torres never looks like he can be bothered. 
Roy is a good manager but at most teams he has been at he has been able to build a team over time, it worked at most of his clubs but i dont think he has the time at a team like Liverpool.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Personally I never thought Hodgson was the answer always felt he was brought in as a stop gap until they found someone else. I also thought though that he would get better results than he has. To be fair to him the players have been shite, Torres body language says it all when he is on the pitch, he defo wants away. To bring back Dalglish would be a backward step in my opinion, then again desperate times call for desperate measures.Hodgson is not alone,at the moment there are three or four premier managers looking over their shoulders. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

buy em a shell suit black curly wig and a tash each...........put em on the field n watch em go.......


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

The Liverpool job is way to big for hodgson.he had a lucky season with fulham and bang he's in charge of one of the biggest teams in Europe(no I'm not a fan,it's a fact)In my op the best thing they can do is fuk him off and get someone new in to steady the boat.king kenny????? King bollocks,does nobody remember what he done at Celtic??he's not your man.there's a mr keegan out there who myt do a job.even if it's only till the end of the season.get rid of Roy he ain't good enough for what could be a sleeping giant.


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Should have signed Pellegrini.... Only a Chilean could have gotten Liverpool out of a hole that deep!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank god Kennys back in charge, they should have give him the job after raffa left


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

davelincs said:


> Thank god Kennys back in charge, they should have give him the job after raffa left


 :lol: :lol: its like us at newcastle when keegan came back, just dreams,and re KD look at the great job, not, he did at newcastle :x he has been out of the game too long and liverpool are the new newcastle :wink:


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah delusional fans harking back to the days of old, managing has changed since kenny was last in charge, he'll last 2-3 months tops.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

And for all those who had twubble understanding woy in the dwessing woom they now have to try and understand mumbling Kenny :roll: 
COYB


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > Thank god Kennys back in charge, they should have give him the job after raffa left
> ...


2nd two years running if I remember correcty [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > davelincs said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: chemo brain strikes again, for some reason I seem to remember him not being liked and leaving a mess, must be wrong, used to it now


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Have been loving this Anfield mess I do hope they get relegated make my year that would. So king Kenny is back, how I do hope he is a failure. They do say in football, never go back. A win on Sunday for the best team on Merseyside would end a great week. COME ON YOU TOFFEES


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hilly10 said:


> Have been loving this Anfield mess I do hope they get relegated make my year that would. So king Kenny is back, how I do hope he is a failure. They do say in football, never go back. A win on Sunday for the best team on Merseyside would end a great week. COME ON YOU TOFFEES


  COYB


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Have been loving this Anfield mess I do hope they get relegated make my year that would. So king Kenny is back, how I do hope he is a failure. They do say in football, never go back. A win on Sunday for the best team on Merseyside would end a great week. COME ON YOU TOFFEES


Jealousy is a bitch lol x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: chemo brain strikes again, for some reason I seem to remember him not being liked and leaving a mess, must be wrong, used to it now


No he did just the results were canny


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Played 2, lost 2.

Kenny OUT!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Played 2, lost 2.
> 
> Kenny OUT!


Isn't 'Three strikes and you're Out' the footballist way? Bit harsh getted ousted after two failiures - maybe some of his players 'was robbed' :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hope its his third on Sunday


----------

